# Amarok für Windows



## ava99 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Community!

habe gehört es soll Amarok auch für Windows geben. Meine google-Suche hat leider nichts ergeben, wo ich es herunterladen könnte.

Weiß einer wo ich das herbekommen könnte ? 

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus für eure Hilfe ! 

Grüße 
Ava99


----------



## JohnDoe (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ess soll kommen und ich hoffe bald!
Letztens stand dazu (oder besser explizit nicht dazu) etwas in den News. Die haben die neueste Version vorgestellt aber explizit gesagt, dass es für Windows noch nichts gibt...

Hier die aktuelle Download-Seite:
http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/De:Download

Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Guckt doch mal in Wikipedia: Hier

Da steht mehrmals, dass es eine Version für Windows geben wird.


----------



## ava99 (16. Januar 2008)

@all :

Danke für eure schnelle Antworten, jetzt weiß ich mehr Mitte Sommer 2008 

Grüße Ava99


----------

